# Pretty Cool



## Waldo (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.vajoe.com/candidate_calculator.html


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 6, 2007)

Waldo,


I think this test musthave a flaw or two. Here's who popped in response to my answers:












I guess I'll have to give it another try and sober up!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 7, 2007)

Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 7, 2007)

I really like the idea of that site! It cuts through all the [email protected] and gets to the issues. Sometimes it's like listening to school kids telling the teacher what happened. He said, but she did...
Here's who I got when I took the test.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 7, 2007)

This is who I got...


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 7, 2007)

I only wear a cloth coat, never fur. I've never had relations with "that man" and have never tapped, knocked or picked up paper in a public restroom.



I would never orderspying or a break-in to other candidate's offices. I'm better than that.
If elected, control of schools would be returned to teachers and administrators. Students would be told to sit down, be quiet, and get to work. The Pledge of Alligience would be said every morning. Anyone who doesn't want to participate in these new rules would be free to seek education elsewhere.
If elected each adult woman and man in the country would be required, by law, to make at least 30 gallons of wine each year. The top limit per adult would be raised to 300 gallons a year. The postal system would be required to ship traded wines at a discounted rate. Flying with liquids would be encouraged, but flight attendants would maintain control of all cork screws. Inauguration Day, which is also my birthday, would become National Wine Making Day. Travel would be discouraged and only highly esential workers would be allowed to work. Gas stations and convenience stores would be closed by law that day. And yes, even Fine Vine Wines, The Winemaker's Toy Store would be closed! 
Northern, thank you for the vote of confidence!


----------



## scotty (Oct 8, 2007)

i vote for you


----------



## scotty (Oct 8, 2007)

Mike Huckabee


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, I actually voted for PWP then decided to take the test and here is who I ended up with............






Ramona


----------



## PeterZ (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## grapeman (Oct 8, 2007)

I must say, my candidate is a peaceful as I am, great match!


----------



## CajunTim (Oct 8, 2007)

Peter, we must have something in common.
mine was.......


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 8, 2007)

Guys! Come on over to the royal side!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Oct 8, 2007)

Perfect Match !


----------



## Wade E (Oct 8, 2007)

Jw, we must have some similar interests.






*Edited by: wade *


----------



## bovinewines (Oct 8, 2007)

Excellent PWP! My vote is with you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geocorn (Oct 8, 2007)

PWP, where do we send campaign contributions?


I got






Fred Thompson, my choice was fourth on my list. Fortunately, Hillary did not make my top 15. I might have had to slit my wrists if she showed up number 1.


----------



## masta (Oct 9, 2007)

My closest match with 81.82%




Former Arkansas Governor Mike Huckabee (R)





*Edited by: masta *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Oct 9, 2007)

That was my closest match also Masta...but I have a few reservations on sending another Gov from Ark to Washington.



Maybe if he promises to make Waldo Secretary of Wine!


----------



## PeterZ (Oct 9, 2007)

Huckabee is a pretty good guy. Got elected in a backlash about the former Gov who went to DC and then to NY. A lttle too easy going for me. I'd rather see him than Guiliani. Some of you might have noticed my NRA Life Member belt buckle at Winestock.


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't know who I will end up voting for but at least I'm going in the right direction.......gotta go watch Glenn Beck.


Ramona


----------



## peterCooper (Oct 9, 2007)

Mine said 

Problem loading page.....

Typical!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 9, 2007)

I got Huckabee to. To be honest everyone, I am not a voter as I cant stand politics, personally I think there all croks but if I had to vote i would go with Fred Thompson/


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 10, 2007)

I have no opinion...Not being a citizen I can't vote...just free to pay taxes and starve to death. 


If I could vote...it would be for PWP.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## masta (Oct 10, 2007)

wade said:


> I got Huckabee to. To be honest everyone, I am not a voter as I cant stand politics, personally I think there all croks but if I had to vote i would go with Fred Thompson/




It is your duty as an American to register and vote!!!! *Edited by: masta *


----------



## OilnH2O (Oct 10, 2007)

I got Tancredo but favor, at this point, Thompson...but there's still a long way togo!


Interestingly enough, as I watched the debate yesterday, I kept thinking of the classic Kennedy-Nixon televised debates where Nixon kept sweating and looking out of the corner of his eyes at Kennedy, but Kennedy "looked" more relaxed and comfortable. In the debate yesterday, Ithought the "non-verbal" communication was telling for several of those gentlemen. I DID think Maria Bartaromo's voice and her shot-gun manner of spitting out the question caused several of the candidates to stumble with the answer, not because they were having problems with the articulation of the answer, but problems with hearing the question -- and I attributed that to her style of questioning, not their hearing.


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 11, 2007)

This is similar to what Waldo posted. The Candidate Match Game.
http://www.usatoday.com/news/politics/election2008/candidate-match-game.htm


I keep ending up with Rudy G. Ramona


----------



## lockdude (Oct 11, 2007)

Well,Im not really impressed with any of the canidates,but If I have to pick one,it would be Rudy G.

lockdude


----------



## Harry (Oct 11, 2007)

*Well folks i think i am going to Write in PWP. We need a change in the White House She and Bert can plant sugar beets on the white house lawn &amp; maybe some apples




*


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 12, 2007)

If elected we'll move the White House to some place like Nebraska or Kansas, right smack dab in the middle of the country. We'd want to be around real people, not a bunch of politicians.



We wouldn't grow sugar beets, we'd grow grapes! Apples! Peaches! Pears! Rhubarb! Plums! We'd even host WineStock a few times. I'm sure we'll have the space and facilities. Government of the people, by the people and for the people... Lots of wine drinking people!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 12, 2007)

So would you become The Polish Wine President then?


----------

